# Chest upper, Lower myth



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I think I read on here that if your trying to make your upper chest develop then doing inclined press won't help.

Think someone said that it's down to genetics and where the pec originates and inserts, is this true?

And does this mean you can just do flat bench, flat db press and flyes and it will have the same affect as if they were all incline movements?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think inclines only useful for front delts and obviously triceps, its a poor chest builder imo (compared to flat/decline)


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

You cant target the upper or lower directly but you can emphasise by using different angles, One of the ones ppl over look is decline press I herd dorian say that works the full chest top to bottom the most efficiently IMO of course lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I saw a YouTube vid of Dorian saying he always used decline press/dumbells as his main mass builder for chest.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> i think inclines only useful for front delts and obviously triceps, its a poor chest builder imo (compared to flat/decline)


If your hitting front delts I'd suggest the bench possbly set to high???

Personally, since switching to incline DB press, DB fly's my chest has come on loads.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i try to hit my chest from all different angels as its my weakenst point in means of size and it ****ed me of ive treid everything even sticking to one exersise like decline but still wont give a good shape or mass to it whixh annoys me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rick84 said:


> If your hitting front delts I'd suggest the bench possbly set to high???
> 
> Personally, since switching to incline DB press, DB fly's my chest has come on loads.


you will be using your front delts on flat, maybe even decline, its just to what extent.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I think its a myth that incline doesn't work. Arnie had one of the best upper chest development in bodybuilding and he did incline barbells. Since i have been doing incline dumbbells i have seen more chest development than normal flat barbell.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I think its a myth that incline doesn't work. Arnie had one of the best upper chest development in bodybuilding and he did incline barbells. Since i have been doing incline dumbbells i have seen more chest development than normal flat barbell.


was it due to his incline bench or his genetics though? lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> was it due to his incline bench or his genetics though? lol


Don't get me started on genetics, :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I prefere flat but use the mind connection to ensure chest contraction at its peak.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

On flats when the bar goes past a certain point all the weight goes to your front delts. To keep all the weight on your chest you shouldnt bring the bar all the way down but if you tell half the guys at the gym this they just think your crazy.

Personally I prefer decline and flys.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is what works for me.

decline barbell

flat fly

incline dumbbell press

Covers all the angles n fries the **** out the chest


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to bench press but the last 3 months ive swapped that for incline db press

and all i can say is ive gained alot.

I get trained by an ex bodybuilder and he is the most knowledgeable man i know, answer this one, why does he make me do incline db press and decline flys if they dont work?

bearing in mind he's trained many bodybuilders and still is to this day at the age of 65 with his walking stick.

ill let you think about it now.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TS99 said:


> I used to bench press but the last 3 months ive swapped that for incline db press
> 
> and all i can say is ive gained alot.
> 
> ...


your chest does look hench :rolleye:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

TS99 said:


> I used to bench press but the last 3 months ive swapped that for incline db press
> 
> and all i can say is ive gained alot.
> 
> ...


I don't dispute it bro, i believe more in incline dumbbells over barbell...


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> you will be using your front delts on flat, maybe even decline, its just to what extent.


True true true.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I don't dispute it bro, i believe more in incline dumbbells over barbell...


Cant rember the last time i used barbel, all about the DB for me!


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

TS99 said:


> I used to bench press but the last 3 months ive swapped that for incline db press
> 
> and all i can say is ive gained alot.
> 
> ...


Just how long has this guy been training ya???


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I think incline for upper, decline for lower and flat for all round pec development whether it's db or bb but don't exaggerate the incline/decline to much 30 degrees is enough IMO. But I also think dips are better than declines for lower pecs.

And whoever said doing half reps is better for your chest get real!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> your chest does look hench :rolleye:


Pic was taken 3 months ago.



rick84 said:


> Just how long has this guy been training ya???


Only since Decmeber last year, 3/4 months, only started eating right in january.

Pics are 12th febuary.

The other pic is what i looked like a year and a half ago.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

mikemull said:


> I think incline for upper, decline for lower and flat for all round pec development whether it's db or bb but don't exaggerate the incline/decline to much 30 degrees is enough IMO. But I also think dips are better than declines for lower pecs.
> 
> And whoever said doing half reps is better for your chest get real!!


ITs not so much half reps but more about not locking out your arms, triceps come more into play when you do that, so you keep the tension throughout which to some would look like a half rep.

Watch Dorian Yates Dungeon on youtube, some good stuff on there.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I never lock out these days.

keeps the tension in the muscle & feck does it hurt lol


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

very intersesting need to get my upper chest up


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

My chest routine, which I did this morning was...

Flat bench,

Incline Dumbell Press Super set with Incline Dumbell flies,

Cable flies,

Light decline Press to fail

Pec Dec Super set with Chest Pull ups

Try it I gaurentee the most insane chest pump you'll ever get.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i get noticable doms accross my upper chest from doing 3 sets to failure of incline dumbell press.

i can feel my lower chest to be more pumped after doing dips.

different angles must (IMO!) work different parts of the chest.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

TS99 said:


> I used to bench press but the last 3 months ive swapped that for incline db press
> 
> and all i can say is ive gained alot.
> 
> ...


Tradition, Pseudo science, false belief.There are many reasons why humans blindly follow others.It doesnt make them right.Think about it now.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's one of those things that people just over think. If you can press 160 kg for reps on flat, decline or incline you're going to have a pretty decent chest regardless.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I always do flat and incline work...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I think it's one of those things that people just over think. If you can press 160 kg for reps on flat, decline or incline you're going to have a pretty decent chest regardless.


This.

I train more on a slight incline than flat, never done decline because it makes me feel sick and I've got a pretty big chest.

And I never do cable flies, ever


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont do any flyes, messes my shoulder up


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

it has to put added emphasis on the upper portion of the pec. its has been literally tender to touch the following day with me

for me declines been the winner tho


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Lifter said:


> I saw a YouTube vid of Dorian saying he always used decline press/dumbells as his main mass builder for chest.


yeah iv read this about dorian

apparently he steers well clear of flat bench as he believes it places too much stress on shoulders/anterior delts and is not as effective as the decline as it recruits more muscle fibre to lift the weight


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If you think about it logically, the function of the pec is to bring the arm down and in front, so for pec development decline dumbbells would be closest to that movement!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

plus sometimes with decline the feet are taken out of the equation so doesnt that iso the pecs more


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A slight incline does help take some stress off the sternal head and transfer more to the clavicular (upper) head of the pec, but only slightly... and if the incline goes too high then the anterior deltoid quickly takes the load off the upper pec and is no good.

With inclines however the the degree of incline is only half of the reason they help - the elbow flare is usually wider on an incline press than a flat press, and the bar is also usually lowered and raised over the upper pec region rather than just above the nipple line - and these tow things together also help shift the load to the clavical head of the pec. If you mimic these aspects of form on a flat press (this variation of benching often called the Guillotine Press or Neck Press) then you hit the upper pecs more this way too.

That said we are not talking about isolation here - the heads of the pec work together in all chest exercises, and the best you can do is a slight shift in emphasis. The best advice really to build the upper pec is find the exercise which allows your chest training to progress most easily and seems to work best for your own personal biomechanics (for some flat bench, for others decline press or dips), and to get as strong in that exercise as you possibly can.

There is also as said a genetic element to how your upper pecs look - if you have a flat ribcage then the upper pecs often don't look that impressive from the side even if you have a lot of development there... however with a deep ribcage the upper pecs tend to look better even with less development.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Whatever causes the chest muscle to work to the point of overload will make it grow, regardless if it is decline, incline, flat etc. etc.


----------



## Renorockstar (Mar 2, 2012)

I have always argued with people who think upper/lower/inner chest is a myth. It IS true that if you do a good flat bench and hit your chest hard you will get a nice full set of pecs. However, if you are "building a body" you will find that separate exercises for each part of your chest will define your pectorals in a MUCH better way. The idea is to focus on the area of your chest you are building (incline=upper, decline+lower, flat=face, flyes=inner) and if you can get those areas to burn, and you will... you will be noticing you chest begin to take a new form. Body building and sculpting takes a lot of fine tuning individual areas of muscle that a general workout will not be able to do. I have an excellent full chest workout that you can hit me up for. Switch up to it for a few weeks and see if you don't notice some excellent changes in the shape and feel of your pecs.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I dont do any flyes, messes my shoulder up


Rotator cuff?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

So lets conclude it at do what ever you think works, and if you don't know what works, try rotating, incline for 6 weeks, then decline then flat or something.


----------

